# postfix and mysql



## alex2323 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, I can't show to my postfix MySQL DB. In postfixadmin I created mailboxes. And this boxes appeared in MySQL. When I sent mail, I saw this logs:

View attachment logs.txt

View attachment post.txt

I thinking over 2 month.

P.S. I read manual, but ...

Thanks a lot


----------



## hydra (Mar 24, 2009)

I would like to help, but I don't understand your question. Also post the MySQL maps (mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf, mysql_virtual_domains_maps.cf, mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf) if you have MySQL related problems, possibly also your main.cf.

What is bad on this ?

```
Mar 22 22:08:00 test postfix/local[941]: DD4C0592E: to=<alex@test.mobilon.ru>, relay=local, delay=0.08, delays=0.07/0.01/0/0.01, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)
```

It seems to be delivered (do you use postdrop ?).


----------

